# Just a few things.



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Made my own paracord call carrier. I also just got a MTECH survival knife on sale. Also, I purchased a monopod and a little tripod seat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice job on the lanyard. I made myself one a year ago. It helps if you work the cord a little and run it across a smooth rounded edge of a table. This will take some of the stiffness out and also help to prevent any irritation when resting against skin.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I wasn't sure how it would turn out as I kind of winged it. It looks decent to me. Hopefully I get to use them all this weekend, especially the knife!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice job on the lanyard, pretty fancy equip. your stockpiling HA !! Now the knife - hopefully the critter will match the size.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Never know when 550 paracord will come in handy! My local gander mountain and another outdoors store had a nice sale the two days we got off school earlier this week. Not to shabby. Now I just need a nice 223!


----------

